# Zeilenumbruch im String



## gast (8. Dez 2004)

Hallo

Wie mache ich nochmal einen return in dem Befehl System.out.println("bbla
                                                                                                        aa")
ohne das ich ein zweites mal jenes eingebe??

Danke

Gäbe es auch eine bessere Möglichkeit in einem Programm System.out... herzunehmen
einen Befehl anzuzeigen???

Edit: Titel geändert, bitte bessere Titel wählen. /Stefan1200


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2004)

Ich möchte einfach nur bei einer sehr langen System.out.println("hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh")
diesen String abkürzen und nicht nochmal neu den Obigen Befehl schreiben


----------



## Roar (8. Dez 2004)

Ein Zeilenumbruch geht mit \n


----------



## Michael2 (8. Dez 2004)

Hoffe du meinst den \n


```
System.out.println("blablabla   \n     blabla");
```

gruß


----------



## Guest (8. Dez 2004)

Danke


----------

